
Why Cloudflare shut down 8chan - brianyu8
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/05/technology/8chan-cloudflare-el-paso.html
======
fennecfoxen
Contrast December 2017: [https://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2017/12/cloudflares-ceo-...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2017/12/cloudflares-ceo-has-a-plan-to-never-censor-hate-speech-again/)

"""

The [Daily] Stormer was a Cloudflare customer. Cloudflare had ample technical
resources to battle DDOS attacks. The problem was that other Cloudflare
customers started calling and threatening to cancel their service if
Cloudflare didn't cut the Daily Stormer off.

"The pressure to take it down just kept building and building," Prince told
Ars. "We thought that was the wrong policy. We reached out to various civil
libertarian organizations and said we need some air cover here. People said
'we'd rather not stick our necks out on this issue.'"

So, Prince said, "we needed to change the conversation."

"""

